# Barn owl.



## IKE (Mar 18, 2018)

Great picture of a barn owl in flight.


----------



## Falcon (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice  pic  IKE.  I'd hate  it if it were after ME !  Beautiful bird;  Good for mouse control.


----------



## deesierra (Mar 18, 2018)

Wish I had that photographic ability, and the equipment to pull it off....as well as the patience to wait for the perfect opportunity. Looks like National Geographic quality.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 19, 2018)

Very nice Ike. If I were lucky enough to get a shot like that with my little camera it would be just a blur.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 19, 2018)

Nice pic Ike, I don't get to see owls very often, especially in flight.  Here's one in a park near me, not a barn owl though.


----------

